# V and B



## Volcano

*I sometimes see V is written as B in greek.Why ?*


----------



## phosphore

I'm not sure if I understand? As far as I know

Β/β is pronounced like /v/ in vine, and
ΜΠ/μπ is pronounced like /b/ in be.

But it has not always been that way. In Ancient Greek Β/β was pronounced like /b/, so Greek words that were absorbed into Western European languages through the Latin are differently pronounced from the same words in Eastern European languages which were borrowed from the Byzantian Greek. Maybe that was your question?

In any case, I don't speak Greek at all.


----------



## Traduita

> Β/β is pronounced like /v/ in vine, and
> ΜΠ/μπ is pronounced like /b/ in be.



That's correct. The Β/β letter (vita/ βήτα) is pronounced like a /v/, not a /b/. So if you have an English word like EURO*V*ISION, it is written   as               ΓΙΟΥΡΟ*Β*ΙΖΙΟΝ, for example. That is normal, it is not an exception. 
(I hope I understood your question.)


----------



## Volcano

*So can i say/write Bolcano ?*


----------



## Traduita

No. Volcano is correct, nut if you were to write it in Greek, it would be ΒΟΛΚΑΝΟ.


----------



## Volcano

*Thank you... *


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Volcano said:


> *I sometimes see V is written as B in greek.Why ?*


 May I add that you *always *see V written as B in Greek, because this is our letter V. Upper case is *Β* and lower case is *β*. 

Maybe you are confused by our letter N, which is *Ν* in upper case and *ν* in lower case.


----------



## Volcano

*What do you mean by upper and lower ?*


----------



## MäcØSŸ

Volcano said:


> *What do you mean by upper and lower ?*



Upper-case = A, B, C, D, E, F, G...
lower-case = a, b, c, d, e, f, g...


----------



## Volcano

MäcØSŸ said:


> Upper-case = A, B, C, D, E, F, G...
> lower-case = a, b, c, d, e, f, g...



*I mean if there is any pronounce difference between upper-lower in greek*


----------



## Traduita

No, there is no difference. Ateaofimdomar just pointed out that the lower case of the Greek letter B is β and not b, so it is no exactly the same identical letter  as the Latin Bb. 
There is no difference depending on upper or lower case, B and β are always pronounced /v/. The same goes for the rest of the letters of the alphabet.


----------

